# How to install Wuauserv (Stuck with Windows Update)?



## SE7ENSTAR (Aug 29, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I had a problem with updating Windows 7, it just hanged on "Checking for uptades"... I've read other topics concerning this issue and followed instructions to remove "wuauserv" from the registry.

The next step was to run "%SystemRoot%\System32\rundll32.exe setupapi,InstallHinfSection AutoUpdate 132 %SystemRoot%\inf\au.inf" from the run box, but that step gave me error "Installation failed".

Now I can't even start Windows Update service, I'm getting error "Windows cannot check for update because service is not running..."

Any solutions? How to install wuauserv?

Thanks


----------



## SE7ENSTAR (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok, I've fixed that problem, thanks to this post.

WINDOWS UPDATE SERVICE(wuauserv) disappeared....how to reinstall ? - HTFC Forums 

However, I'm still stuck at "Checking for updates..." forever...

http://img804.imageshack.us/img804/3764/updated.png


Help would be much appreciated.


----------



## SE7ENSTAR (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry for triple post but I can't edit my previous post anymore.

Fortunately I've resolved the "Checking for updates..." issue as well, here's how:

I disconnected from my Home Network connection and connected to Wi-Fi.... Now I'm downloading updates. Strange 

Thanks, topic may be closed.


----------

